# Women and being sniffed like cocaine



## -Halo- (Sep 22, 2011)

Mendi the ISFJ said:


> that sounds dangerous... she cant go get coffee with the Mr. Pheromonious


:laughing::wink:


----------



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## reletative (Dec 17, 2010)

smells totally turn me on. my husband has teh sexiest smell in the world to me. i don't normally smell other men (i too can smell people when i get near them and i try to avoid it) but if i met a good looking guy and he had that smelll, i would be way more inclined to flirt with him. (edit: if i weren't married that is. i have all the sex smell i want at home)

i don't touch people though. i'm anti-touch.


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

^^^ ha ha ha ha hell no!


----------



## reletative (Dec 17, 2010)

Proteus said:


> [[video]]


whut. the. eff? lol


----------



## -Halo- (Sep 22, 2011)

Lol I had a two friends who were dating one another, and one of them (the guy Vladimire) was a bad cheater. Krista told me she was about to have sex with him and noticed that his dick smelled like it had been somewhere else. He told me that he was pissed that she had the audacity to smell his dick. I have to send this video to them!!!!


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

Soured Lie said:


> Lol I had a two friends who were dating one another, and one of them (the guy Vladimire) was a bad cheater. Krista told me she was about to have sex with him and noticed that his dick smelled like it had been somewhere else. He told me that he was pissed that she had the audacity to smell his dick. I have to send this video to them!!!!


audacity huh. lol what a jerk... either way i dont want to smell that.


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

That's just creepy.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

No

Girls dont try to stick their hands down my pants or eat my body when i come across them, usually.

What the hell type of cologne are you wearing?

Lol, come on, you've been setting that situation up for weeks now, you've had some good momentum and success in your life, and they are trying to eat the confidence mixed with cologne and trusting, cool, confident vibe you give off ...


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Actually. Maybe im putting on too much deodorant. Now youve got me thinking too damnit. I mean im not gonna say i dont have an ex that was always sniffing my armpit. But i guess too much deodorant could cover up a perfectly good natural body smell.

*ponders what you mean by keep hair short haha. I'll have to look into that..

Thanks mate!


----------



## Diamondeyes (Sep 19, 2011)

My nose has never been great. I don't naturally breathe through my nose. And I've always used quite a lot of deodrant/ cologne. I don't know if I use too much. I don't know what my 'natural' smell smells like. But I'm interested now! It's just always on my mind along with my breath, do I smell ok/ nice...
I may just start asking people. Nah that's just creepy


----------



## Diamondeyes (Sep 19, 2011)

I definitely don't have that strong pharamone!
Or maybe what I spray on masks it!


----------



## ytisibrsk (May 24, 2011)

I believe a great deal of information is given through our noses. The smell of another person is probably unconsciously crucial in mate selection. That being said, you are probably attractive for other reasons too. 

Like someone else said, what a terrible, tragic problem to have. I am now going to go gorge on ice cream and pie.


----------



## Falhalterra (Apr 24, 2011)

Soured Lie said:


> We should get coffee.


rofl Sorry to say, but I'm not really a coffee person.  Plus, I'm keeping my eyes *and* nose on the guy I'm dating anyway, thanks. lol


----------



## -Halo- (Sep 22, 2011)

Souled In said:


> Actually. Maybe im putting on too much deodorant. Now youve got me thinking too damnit. I mean im not gonna say i dont have an ex that was always sniffing my armpit. But i guess too much deodorant could cover up a perfectly good natural body smell.
> 
> *ponders what you mean by keep hair short haha. I'll have to look into that..
> 
> Thanks mate!


I mean no hair on my body is longer a quarter inch. Especially down there or under my arms. Sweat permiates hair. But if you keep it short you don't have to get crazy with doederant. In fact I only use soap about half the time I shower (except of course on the crucial parts like my feet and genitals). So I have a natural scent mixed with light cologne. Your skin is much healthier this way. I usually just rinse off in the morning, save the soap and scrubbing for night. You aren't supposed to get crazy with cologne either. I like stuff that mixes well with body odor and settles in with my natural smell. I don't like to be able to smelled from more than a few feet... Its intrusive. Anything fruity, chocolaty or that has a rubber musk smell is perfect. Stay away from the toilette waters as they don't last and people over it do it because it is so benign. Also don't mix different smelling deoderants with your cologne. I just use scentless deoderants unless I am playing sports.

Hygiene does not mean one should excessively cure your body like its plagued, or drowning yourself in heavy smells. Doing so can have bad results and your body will not provide its own oils it needs causing problems like dry irritated skin and acne as it can't protect itself.


----------



## Blanco (Dec 23, 2010)

I can go for like week without washing my hair and my girlfriend will still comment on how great my hairs smell. Even when I'm sweaty, she thinks I smell good.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Eerie said:


> This sort of reminds me of my boyfriend. I feel like such a freak, even his sweaty armpits smell amazing to me. I like to wear his shirts after he does just so I can smell him.


My girlfriend is the same way, which is new to me. She told me at the end of our first date (which went really well of course) that she loved my smell. I thought it was a little odd . . . but I went with it. :wink:


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Soured Lie said:


> And last but not least. At about 5 this morning my roommate came in to my room for 'human contact' as she calls it. She wanted to sleep with me in my bed and 'cuddle'.


Seriously?


----------



## -Halo- (Sep 22, 2011)

redmanXNTP said:


> Seriously?


Yeah she is pretty robotic about that sort of thing. She makes everything so dry and technical sounding. Its hilarious. You should hear her when she talks about that kind of stuff. She has such a flat affect she always sounds like she is reading a manual.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Soured Lie said:


> Yeah she is pretty robotic about that sort of thing. She makes everything so dry and technical sounding. Its hilarious. You should hear her when she talks about that kind of stuff. She has such a flat affect she always sounds like she is reading a manual.


Is this a regular thing?


----------



## bengalcat (Dec 8, 2010)

Cocaine is about right. I was definitely addicted to my ex's smell. I couldn't believe how addicted I was. I'd never experienced anything like that before. I think in the years that I knew him there was only one time when he smelled a little bit bad, but that was only just. Other than that, he could be clean, or sweaty, or dirty, and he always smelled just as good. I didn't notice any cyclical pattern, he just always smelled like something I wanted more of. Heh, it's funny what science says about sniffing for genetic diversity of the immune system, because I would actually describe his smell as "new". Visualising that smell it was like.... bright white shimmering light that I was breathing in, it's like I was breathing in something that made me feel incredibly alive inside. Thinking about it I feel like that's so weird but ... that's how it was. Oh. And yeah he didn't wear cologne or any other covering scent.

Like a few others have said though I tend not to molest guys I'm not hoping to be more involved with. Oh, the other thing is that I don't think I really fell under the spell of my ex's smell until I was able to get physically really close to him. It's not something I was able to smell from normal physical space distance. Or, maybe not consciously at least. 

What's the cycle you've noticed? Are we talking monthly or quarterly or...... ? How long a stretch are you cocaine for?


----------



## Hosker (Jan 19, 2011)

I manged to track down the video on the subject. Interesting stuff!


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Some people just have funky body chemistry, but how you smell (and taste) definitely shows the truth in the statement, "You are what you eat." If you eat junk food and don't take care of yourself, you will tend not to smell or taste as good. If you eat and live healthy, you will taste and smell "cleaner". We have a separate thread on cunnilingus, but you basically shouldn't taste or smell much of anything (or it should be so subtle as to be a non-factor). 

I smell clean because I eat healthy - I can't tell you the last time I ate something uber-processed like Doritos, or fast food like McDonald's. I wear deodorant, but it pretty much takes 24 hours for me to really get any sort of odor. 

The only potential exceptions I can think of for this would be eating copius amounts of healthy but fragrant spices like garlic or curry in your diet.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

My bf doesn't have some sort of strict healthy diet, and he smells and *ahem* tastes _amazing_.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Eerie said:


> My bf doesn't have some sort of strict healthy diet, and he smells and *ahem* tastes _amazing_.


How's your diet, I mean aside from the boyfriend that is? Maybe it's less noticeable with a similar diet. 

I'm just riffing here, but it does strike me that if you live clean, you will tend to smell clean. Obviously there are exceptions, and I bet youth helps mask that effect for a while.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

redmanXNTP said:


> How's your diet, I mean aside from the boyfriend that is? Maybe it's less noticeable with a similar diet.
> 
> I'm just riffing here, but it does strike me that if you live clean, you will tend to smell clean. Obviously there are exceptions, and I bet youth helps mask that effect for a while.


My boyfriend and I's diets are similar. I've dated vegans who smelled and tasted disgusting, and body builders who were also pretty smelly, and healthy people who were pretty smelly, and unhealthy people who were smelly. So as much as it makes sense in my head that diet would effect these things, I haven't ever noticed any correlation in real life *shrugs*


----------



## JC22 (Oct 21, 2011)

Ohhhh....

And all of this time I thought they were trying to mug me! XD


----------



## -Halo- (Sep 22, 2011)

bengalcat said:


> What's the cycle you've noticed? Are we talking monthly or quarterly or...... ? How long a stretch are you cocaine for?


LOL! I usually become narcotic for a month or so around the beginning of the 4 seasons. That's all I have noticed.

Despite my narcotic seasons, I still get compliments year round haha.


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

I have this urge to sniff you now just to see what the fuss is all about. And no, I don't sniff people.


LOL I just imagined my avatar saying that.


----------



## Longdove (Jan 4, 2011)

That was quite the story to read, either you're burning with hotness and can't be resisted, or yeah, you just smell really dam good. Either way it sounds like a real life Axe commercial going on, someone should do the honors of following you around with a camera so they don't miss out on the action you're around every day.


----------



## -Halo- (Sep 22, 2011)

Monkey King said:


> I have this urge to sniff you now just to see what the fuss is all about. And no, I don't sniff people.
> 
> 
> LOL I just imagined my avatar saying that.


I was about to bring your avatar up bwahaha!


----------



## Eliza. Peace to you. (Nov 19, 2011)

Soured Lie said:


> This also correlates with people who use drugs and drink a lot. Haven't you ever noticed that people who drink heavily on a regular basis have a particular odor? I know when people have drank a lot not because if their breath the next day at work but because they are excreting the odor from their pores. After detoxing and sweating out they reduce that odor. The same goes for what you eat. If you eat highly processed foods regularly that contain high amounts of dyes and concentrated artificial flavors, they will gain a particular odor. Not excreting the odor leaves it in your body to slowly release throught sweating, which as we all know contains high amounts of odor which doesn't come from nowhere. You put it in there. So if you eat poorly and are not cycling and releasing these toxins you are liable to smell. I think the worst thing you could do for your smell would be to remain out of shape and just douse yourself with high levels of cologne lol.


This conversation is really interesting. The man I love I have met in person once, and not for so long, this past fall. We had a very long correspondence before this meeting, and a very intensified one since. We write daily, multiple emails, on ever-expanding subjects.. and feelings... So our meeting - I cannot remember how long, meeting and talking was intense, only an hour or two. Before I left we hugged. I was mostly bowled over by his touch, by his entire presence, really, but this discussion brings recollection that I was in fact also drawn to his scent when he hugged me -- I feel certain, though it was fleeting - its a very real impression. Well I will see him again before long now so I will confirm that one.  

However, my thought is I want to smell good for him! Seriously, I want to do anything I can to be even more physically pleasing to him (we already please each other this way). I have time, a couple years before we would be able to move (we are geographically separated). So meanwhile, I think, I could prepare myself like Esther (if you know your Bible)... He is a Sensing type, and I want him to appreciate how I look and how I smell. 

So with what you write here, I am encouraged that I happen to be starting, in a day or two here, when I get my act together and everything lined up, a very long (3-6 months) cleansing-type of diet under the supervision of a naturapath. I have been meaning to do this for a few years, I finally feel ready to follow the protocol 100%. The food intake is strictly limited [no grains, no carbs, no nuts, no seeds, fruits and veggies not to be consumed in the same meal, lots of rules]. And there are lots of herbs and supplements for this entire internal cleanse. So I will be over a month into this whenI see him. But what you write has me thinking I should do some regular sweating before I see him... I guess my walking routine needs to speed up, or better yet I should start those aerobics I was going to do... Also I will bring up this whole subject of the sweating aspect of the cleanse up with my naturapath...

We are both committed to chaste relations before marriage. You would think that would be boring and flat but I assure you it isn't. The thought of him can keep me up all night, and that is with disciplined chaste thought, too... The fact is you can get a whole lot of mileage out of just a hug, and proximity, when you are truly drawn to each other...And I cannot wait to be in his proximity again soon...

So thanks for good info and an interesting discussion...


----------



## Michael82 (Dec 13, 2010)

The sniffmeister :laughing:. I hope you're not too annoyed, really funny story.


----------



## Eliza. Peace to you. (Nov 19, 2011)

Soured Lie said:


> ..._...think how much our genial imprint drives us so much more than our pre frontal lobes. It kinda makes me happy in an odd way to know that by design I can't transcend this genial drive... paradoxically having this info is the power of choice based on knowledge.
> 
> It is so much more fascinating than "love"._


_

LOL, I cannot agree with you on that one. This is a fascinating and useful topic, but nothing is more fascinating than love itself. _


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

You must be one hot dude with some seriously great pheromones.

Sexual attraction is largely scent, which is why you literally, to put it crudely, like the way some people stink...meaning you like their sweat, can stand to sleep beside them if they haven't showered for two days, and actually enjoy sticking your face in their genitals (unless you just have some mental hang-up about that). 

That doesn't mean you like the way your lover smells if they are truly gross and dirty, even people we're attracted to smell bad after a certain point (most individuals don't care for feces or menstrual blood, for example, and after a couple of days we all need a bath) ...but yeah. Smell.

I love sniffing attractive men. It's intoxicating.

On the other hand, sniffing the date of my mother or sister would be crossing the line for me. That family sounds a bit strange, and I even live amongst Argentines where we all hug and kiss each other on the cheek constantly.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Mendi the ISFJ said:


> im curious of the race of your boyfriend, ive noticed that different races of men smell differently now people dont go gettin all mad


Yes they do. This isn't something to get mad about and actually has something do with genetic haplogroups and possibly being attracted to people who have genes you "need" like maybe having resistance to allergens that you lack, and so forth.

I do not the smell of Arabic or African men. I never have. It seems that even if they are clean they have a distinctive smell.

I also have noticed I have been attracted to an unusual number of men with Latino or East Asian blood, which is all in the Mongol racial line...American Indians are descended from Mongols just like the Asians.

People are going to come screaming and hollering about how racist this is, but look, it's real. Sometimes it does have to do with what the person eats, like if they have a diet very different from yours...say you don't eat a lot of garlic and cilantro and you're around people who do, they might smell funny to you. 

But yeah, genes do affect this as well.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Soured Lie said:


> Lol I had a two friends who were dating one another, and one of them (the guy Vladimire) was a bad cheater. Krista told me she was about to have sex with him and noticed that his dick smelled like it had been somewhere else. He told me that he was pissed that she had the audacity to smell his dick. I have to send this video to them!!!!


She had the audacity to smell his dick when they were in bed together? What was he some kind of prude? 

And how nasty to have sex with one woman and not wash before approaching another...I mean all cheating aside, that's just not hygienic. It's strange.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

fourtines said:


> Yes they do. This isn't something to get mad about and actually has something do with genetic haplogroups and possibly being attracted to people who have genes you "need" like maybe having resistance to allergens that you lack, and so forth.
> 
> I do not the smell of Arabic or African men. I never have. It seems that even if they are clean they have a distinctive smell.
> 
> ...


Are you part native, too? 

Women have better sense of smell and it plays a larger part in their attraction to partners to encourage diversity on a subconscious level. It's also in the saliva, this is one proposed reason women more often value and initiate kisses, "testing" the genes of their partner to ensure desired traits and passing them down. I can't say I've been that observant, natural smells are usually masked by perfurmes, colognes, and deodorant for me to notice strangers. 

Foods traditionally consumed can point towards biology as well. For instance, how Japanese have a bacteria in their stomach that helps them digest seaweed, or how a large number of people outside of Northern Europe are lactose intolerant. These are results of people adapting to their surroundings, and potentially a benefit to others that lack these advantages, and vice versa.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Thomas D M Thompson said:


> This is going to sound gross, and it is to an extent, but if I don't shower all day after a long days work and just lightly put on a smidge of deodorant I get the same treatment and also more takers that night. In working out, the same thing.


I've noticed a very odd tendency for a certain person to seem strangely interested in me at the oddest times..."oh yes hello I'm not wearing make-up and haven't had a shower since yesterday, of course you'd like to have sex with me RIGHT NOW." But there are times that I am freshly showered and dressed very nicely and...no reaction. 

I don't know if it's just spontaneous timing or I exude something natural and animal. Some guys don't like make-up as much, I suppose.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

WamphyriThrall said:


> Are you part native, too?
> 
> Women have better sense of smell and it plays a larger part in their attraction to partners to encourage diversity on a subconscious level. It's also in the saliva, this is one proposed reason women more often value and initiate kisses, "testing" the genes of their partner to ensure desired traits and passing them down. I can't say I've been that observant, natural smells are usually masked by perfurmes, colognes, and deodorant for me to notice strangers.
> 
> Foods traditionally consumed can point towards biology as well. For instance, how Japanese have a bacteria in their stomach that helps them digest seaweed, or how a large number of people outside of Northern Europe are lactose intolerant. These are results of people adapting to their surroundings, and potentially a benefit to others that lack these advantages, and vice versa.


Yes I am part Native as well, which may have something to do with it. The tribe doesn't seem to matter because I have Cherokee, one of my exes is half-Mexican (their tribes tend to be Aztec, Mayan, Yaqui, and others) and this other guy is half Chilean and they have tribes I'd never even heard of. Russians are frequently part Mongol (Tatar) and I iz liking some of dem, as well. I had this realization fairly recently looking back on the men I've been strongly attracted to and it's rather odd. Even my ex from high school is he is part Native as well.

However, all of these men have been mixed to some extent with varying Europoid blood lines. 

I didn't know that about foods. Yet actually in a way, I did. There are different diets for different body types. Like I cannot do low carb it makes me sick.


----------

